# Cold smoked coho and sockeye salmon



## atomicsmoke (Mar 20, 2018)

Ended up with 15lbs+ after trimming tails and bellies. Will hot smoke the trim.







Only 2 pieces are sockeye (darker on the right hand side).

Dry curing until tomorrow.


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 20, 2018)

Oh Boy!
Ohboy, ohboy, ohboy!
Looks wonderful to me!


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 20, 2018)

Ironically, landlocked Idaho has more sockeye available and affordable than what I could get in the SF Bay Area. It’s pretty much the only salmon I cook these days.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 20, 2018)

myownidaho said:


> Ironically, landlocked Idaho has more sockeye available and affordable than what I could get in the SF Bay Area. It’s pretty much the only salmon I cook these days.


Me too....in the last few years. Not sure about prices on the coast but when i hit a sale i get sockeye for less than farmed Atlantic. Farm atlantic salmon went up in price in the last few years. Sockeye not so much.


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 20, 2018)

On sale I can get sockeye for $9 a pound. In the fall, I can often get whole sockeye for $4 a pound. I just like the leaner meat. It’s all previously frozen but it was frozen before it ever makes landfall.


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 20, 2018)

I always fish at  the shoals of Sam's Club, or the bonny banks of Costco.
Never fails to get my limit.

I could catch more if my wallet was fatter... :rolleyes:


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 21, 2018)

AS, I'm in !


----------



## tropics (Mar 21, 2018)

Pulled up a seat next to CM 
Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 21, 2018)

That's going to make some fantastic Lox!
Al


----------



## cmayna (Mar 21, 2018)

Looks great.  Any details of your brine?  How long are you brining?  Looks like you will be using some big plastic pails for all that fish :)


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 21, 2018)

I've got dibs on the recliner. 

Chris


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 21, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> I've got dibs on the recliner.
> 
> Chris



You'll have to Chris, I'm stretched out on the couch... :)


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 24, 2018)

Dry cured for about 20h. Then soak. Dry overnight. Smoked with alder.






I love coho...is like butter. The fat is oozing as the fish dries.

I am also experimenting on 2 trout fillets...with beet root.
Colour is very nice....cold smoking it.


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 24, 2018)

Looks beautiful atomicsmoke!
Could you elaborate on Soak after dry curing? 
If you dry cured, was the soak to take the cure off? I've rinsed after dry curing, but never soaked.
I'm making myself a pellicle fan out of a computer fan I've had for a long time.

Is the Beet Root for color with the trout?


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 24, 2018)

SonnyE

I soak so i can control the salt content. I taste a slice at 1h intervals until i am happy.

I understand the beet does not taste much in the fish. Havent tried it yet.


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 24, 2018)

That’s some purty fish.


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 24, 2018)

atomicsmoke said:


> SonnyE
> 
> I soak so i can control the salt content. I taste a slice at 1h intervals until i am happy.
> 
> I understand the beet does not taste much in the fish. Havent tried it yet.



OK, Thanks. I often get mine too salty for my taste.
I'm also suppose to be on a low sodium diet, 2000 mgs a day. So I often reduce the salt in my recipes.
I'll try your method, it sounds good to me.

If you are on a reduced Sodium diet as well, don't ever get a Turkey Sandwich at a Denny's Restaurant. I could not believe it could have as much salt in it as it did. After trying to order something healthy we read the nutritional info on their food. :eek:
(You probably never heard of a Denny's...)


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 24, 2018)

Not on a sodium restriction.....just dont like salty food.

We do have denny's in Canada but never ate there.  But I ate at Denny's during my travels in US.


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 25, 2018)

atomicsmoke said:


> Not on a sodium restriction.....just dont like salty food.
> 
> We do have denny's in Canada but never ate there.  But I ate at Denny's during my travels in US.



Well now, I didn't know Denny's was in Canada before.

After my heart attack, the Surgeon was outlining my new lifestyle. When he got to the salt part I asked about Pepper.
He said Pepper was OK. I told him good, I always add Pepper, but very rarely add any salt.
He wanted me to be a Vegan. :confused:
You can't take a carnivore to lettuce in a day.

Except for this salt and curing business... but working on finding what I like.
I was just trying to be good at that Denny's, but discovered I got more than my daily allowance in one sandwich. :(
I don't worry about it much anymore. It's in my mind, so I'm aware. And I'm sure not a Vegan. :rolleyes:;)

So... what's your preferred dry cure? :)
I think I'll pull some Flounder for a smoke. It came out good last time.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 25, 2018)

Sorry to hear about the heart trouble. Seems you got a handle on it, though.

For cold smoked fish i only use salt and black pepper (dry cure).

For cooked/smoked fish i add garlic powder.


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 25, 2018)

atomicsmoke said:


> Sorry to hear about the heart trouble. Seems you got a handle on it, though.
> 
> For cold smoked fish i only use salt and black pepper (dry cure).
> 
> For cooked/smoked fish i add garlic powder.



Thanks, too much steak and tators I guess. LOL!:D

I did the same thing for 50 years. Just season the way I would on my plate, then smoke.

Till I came here.
Now I'm playing with all sorts of new-to-me stuff.
I like the old fashioned salt-brown sugar cure for my Salmon. 1-4 ratio. But I've been using a lesser amount than the 1 of salt. Like a .75 - 4 ratio. (IE: 3/4 cup salt - 4 cups Brown Sugar)

Or Bear's recipe, which is delicious! I did several pieces, then Vacuum packaged the rest for reheating Sous Vide, with some Dill and a painting of Lemon Juice.

I even ventured away from my lifetime use of Hickory... :eek:
I've been completely corrupted!:confused:


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 25, 2018)

The tails and bellies with some trout....hot smoked.


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 25, 2018)

YUM!
I'm going to do a cold smoke tonight. 
But very tiny by comparison. :oops:


----------

